# Abt Holder



## smokin for life (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a ABT holder I made out of a piece of aluminum about 7/8 thick 5"x12" The legs are piece's of the strips for hold up a dropped ceiling. The holes are 7/8". I mess up one row of holes so it'll only hold 24.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you right on the thickness, it looks thinner in the pic, great idea though


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 3, 2007)

Yepper I'm right about the thickness 1/8" thick.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

I only questioned because your original post said 7/8" thick, I agree with the 1/8" and will make one, thanks for the idea


----------



## keywesmoke (Aug 3, 2007)

On another forum somebody suggested poking holes in an upside down tin foil disposable muffin/cupcake pan. Great idea.  D'oh!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a great little rack Smokin,thanks for sharing !!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

BJ's has these little stainless racks full of holes tonight about 18" x 14" for $4.90. I bought one. I'm going to expand about 25 of the holes for ABTs and leave the rest just for smoke. I think it'll be a great meatloaf  or mushroom pan too.


inches Opps!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

18 ft ??? should i get another pit & weld the 3 together ???? lol


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 4, 2007)

here is pics of my rack i made at work. i took a piece of 1/8" thick steel plate, and made it 12" x 8". i punched 1" holes in it. it holds 35 peppers.


----------



## jminion (Aug 4, 2007)

A few years ago I had some left over expanded metal I cut to size picked up 4 stainless bolt and 8 each stainless bolt and washers. Used the bolts for legs locking them inplace with nuts and washers, the rack is still going strong.
Jim


----------



## msmith (Aug 4, 2007)

Very good ideas looks like I will have to go make me one now.


----------

